# 1st ivf with icsi unsuccessful ~



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

started in Jan 07, did not get to egg collection stage, i have pcos and hubby has low sperm count

anyone else having treatment at the acu in calderdale halifax


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so so sorry about your IVF hun, cant imagine how you feel....

A moderator will be along soon to help you out... Wellcome to FF! Nice to have you here... Its an amazing place full of people who will surport you as much as possible..

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Tanisha.

So sorry to read of you not getting to EC, I got to EC but not to ET in my first cycle, so I can kind of empathise.

Im not a mod but might be able to point you in a few directions of places to look into/post.

I think this it the right place for people at your hospital?? (sorry my geography is rubbish north of Watford....)

Calderdale and Huddersfield hospital

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127279.0

Also look at these places

ICSI general chit chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Negative cycle

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Male factors

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

PCOS

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

I am sure a mod will be on with more links for you.

Wishing you all the best and welcome to FF.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tanisha   
I am so sorry hun to read your post, I have had 4 attempts now and only got to EC once (over a decade ago)
Can you explain what happened on your cycle - the meds and response and what the clinic said 
I know you have PCOS and that can make it difficult to concieve but not Impossible, obviously with male factor issues you will need IVF/ICSI I hope that with some support and knowledge your able to move forward to another cycle and a better response.

EBW has given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
there is a thread for poor responders too, which I know you will be welcome on 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129036.msg1903474#msg1903474

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tanisha and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear your treatment had to be stopped. I hope everything works out for you in the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello tanisha, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry you didn't manage to get to EC last time.  What happened that prevented it? 
Please do take heart that the first cycle is always a little bit hit and miss, medication wise (especially if you have PCOS) and your clinic will have learnt loads from this and be able to adjust your protocol to suit better next time.

Wishing you lots of luck.   

C~x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Tanish

So sorry to hear your treatment cycle had to stop.  

I hope you find it helpful on ff
Emma


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
Just wanted to say I know how you feel, our first Icsi, was a no no. Got to EC, 7 collected only 4 were suitable for procedure, but none fertilized. We have a review appointment with our consultant on 2nd April and will hopefully do ICSI #2 this year!?
All the best for the future,
Love Kelly x x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Tanisha, I just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Also, I'm really sorry to hear your first attempt didn't work and wanted to wish you every success for future tx  

xx


----------

